
Google Maps Gaming API Announced - BryantD
https://maps-apis.googleblog.com/2018/03/the-real-world-as-your-playground-build.html
======
GetExidid
This should be interesting... can someone please build an AR experience that
brings "cryptocurrency" and "Pokemon Go" together, all rolled up into a single
app? Earn/hunt for your crypto treasure in the real world, unlike Stellar and
other donation-based models! Expo ARKit +
[https://developers.google.com/maps/gaming/](https://developers.google.com/maps/gaming/)
= game on!!!

